# Martina ( amy-ciara ) from Germany had her birthday yesterday!



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

*Martina, a bit late, but happy birthday to you from the Netherlands!*


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday Martina! :cheer2: arty: :cheer2: arty: :cheer2: arty: :cheer2:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday Martina!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Many Happy Returns of the Day!*

Happy Birthday! arty:arty::hug:s from Benji and Lizzie


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Martina.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Bday from Canada! 

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy birthday Martina! arty:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope you had a great day!

Happy Birthday 
Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MARTINA!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you very much.:yo:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::drum:Happy Belated Birthday Martina!:drum::juggle:
Hope you had a great special day!


----------

